# Funny Story?



## 62_derick (Aug 12, 2009)

I was doing some emt ride along time with a local ambulance company during my EMT-B Class. We got called out for a class 4 (physic transport) at the police station. 

We get there and a ladie was stating that she was looking for her dog, but she didnt have a dog that anyone knew of. The police said she was found on the side of the road with just a purse and clothes, no goat or anything (mind you it was a little chilly out) We then transported her to the hospital on our ride she said she was looking for her dog.. Dog the Bounty Hunter turns out what she was looking for so she can find her son.... I found it funny that she was looking for dog the bounty hunter.. 

Turns out she had her thirod out and was not under any medications.

Thought I would post that and share my first Non-combative Physic Transport.


----------



## Burlyskink (Aug 12, 2009)

62_derick said:


> ....no goat or anything....



Oh man, im glad she didn't have a goat... That would be weird, and I would like to hear her explanation...

lol, im just kidding. On the dog subject, Meh.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 4, 2009)

What does "Physic transport" actually mean (I assume by the context it means a psych transport but....?). My experience with the word 'physic' is purely with archaic terminology and medical history....whats going on there.


----------

